# multiple EKG's on same day



## uhlerclarem (May 18, 2009)

What are the rules for billing multiple EKG's (93010) in the hospital with the same dx? The appeal states that "repeat ECHO per cards consult fellow to asses for change in  fxn"
Modifer 76 was used on add'l three EKG's.
thanks


----------



## deeva456 (May 18, 2009)

the time of each EKG should be included on the claim; either in the comment field, line 19 on the HCFA 1500 claim form or on the same line as the CPT code.


----------



## uhlerclarem (May 19, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

